# The 1st Legion: Dark Angels (3rd Company)



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Good day fellow heretics! Hope everyone has been well. After a month's hiatus, I've finally gotten a few new miniatures painted and decided to share what will be the beginning to my 1,750pts Dark Angels army. Some of you may know that I'm also a Blood Angels player (you can see my work by searching for Scion of Sanguinius). But after painting red for close to a year I'm still not 100% happy w/ my work. Therefore, I've decided to take the easy route and start myself a brand new army. I'm definitely more comfortable working with green, and the Deathwing scheme will be a nice break in between, allowing me to work w/ some white undercoat and try out a few wet-blending techniques. 

One of the main inspirations behind my DA fever is driven by the two Heresy novels (Decent of Angels & Fallen Angels). I found both novels were really well written and provided us with some cool background for the 1st Legion of the Emperor.

Well, I'm going for a blend of regular DA marines backed by the 1st & 2nd company. Will try my hardest to stick to the 3rd company insignia and scheme where possible. Will work on two tactical squads first, then their corresponding rhinos, then two vindicators.

Next will work on my Sammael on jetbike (such a cool model) followed by six bikers (2 plasma gunners) and an attack bike (multi-melta).

Finally will round the army up w/ two squads of Deathwing Terminators (one squad with assault cannon and storm bolters and the other will be three TH/SS, two LCs and a CML).

Stay tune, would love to have some feedback re: 1st combat squad.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good louisshli. I think that the green could use a little more highlighting just to get the model to pop a bit more, but that is more personal preference than techinical critique. Look forward to following along with this log.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I second Midge's comments. Looking great, but a little bit of a lighter highlight in portions of the (assumedly) goblin green you're using could make it so the edges of the armour actually 'shine' a bit and stand out more. Not saying I can do it, but you seem to be a much better painter than I am 

The freehand emblems on the kneepads is very clean and well done also.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Cool stuff mate! Nice to see another DA plog for once, particularly a 3rd Company one (I find the 5th gets way too much love in the codex :laugh: ). Do you do the insignia on the kneepad in any specific way, because when I try, it gets to fat or poorly spread?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Excellent, most excellent! I'm a huge fan of the Dark Angels with the 3rd company being my Fav. I have had my 3rd company sitting around now for almost 10 years waiting to be finished. You have done a great job so far and I look forward to seeing this log progress.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

loking good so far. just need a couple of highlights and some chapter iconography and you're away! 

Rev


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Cool stuff mate! Nice to see another DA plog for once, particularly a 3rd Company one (I find the 5th gets way too much love in the codex :laugh: ). Do you do the insignia on the kneepad in any specific way, because when I try, it gets to fat or poorly spread?


spanner94ezekiel,

Thanks! The 1st Legion has been neglected somewhat given their older codex along w/ lack of new minis. I recently bought a Ravenwing battleforce with all the DA upgrades and found it to be a very cool set to have. Also, bought some vets, DA upgrade sprue, and some Termi shoulder pads, Rhino hatches and front hull, DA transfers all from FW. I'm really going for a complete and by the book force (chapter icon, company badges and squad markings). 

Re: company marking on knee pad, I just use Mechrite Red, do one clean stroke from top right to bottom left. Then another stroke, filling the 'green' in between. It's the easiest marking to do, TBH, but a steady hand does help.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> loking good so far. just need a couple of highlights and some chapter iconography and you're away!
> 
> Rev


Rev,

Thanks for visiting! Yea, the iconography is held off until the other five marines are done. They will all be tactical squad 1. Anyone knows if hitting minis with a bit of purity seal will get the decal to stick better? Also any tips on getting that shiny bit from the decal rim to go away? I know I can just repaint the rim but find that over time the paint will crack.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice and clean man, really neat work. I always like the color scheme for the Dark Angels.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Good day to all! A small update: after cracking open my first Terminator set and Forge World mail order, I went to work trimming, filing and cleaning all my Deathwing shoulder pads and plastic bits to make my first Deathwing unit. Just as I was about to glue them together w/ my trusty plastic cement, I spilled the glue and drowned my termi-heads. I'm sure most of you know a thing or two about plastic cement, and so you can appreciate that not only is it an ultra effective way of gluing plastic kits, but also have a nasty tendency to melt plastic. So my Terminator heads all turned to balls of plastic. Yikes....... so I went to my local store and picked up another set just for the heads. I figured I can always use the spare torsos, legs and rest to create an Apothecary & Standard Bearer in the future (using the bare heads and DA Vet heads). Anyway, spent another 20 mins or so cleaning the new heads and carefully, and I can't stress that enough, carefully glued everything together. I took a deep breathe and broke out my white primer. Sprayed the lot and began working on the Sergeant. Here's a WIP pic, and I have to say, I do miss working w/ a white undercoat. By far one of my favorite minis to-date and extremely happy w/ the way it's going. Let me know what y'all think!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great man!!! Very nice start to what I am sure is going to be a lovely looking Deathwing!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

louisshli said:


> . So my Terminator heads all turned to balls of plastic. Yikes.......


That is an epic suck, however glad you bounced back the results of your labor are very nice, a smoot hbone color with great detail. 
Glad to see some DA love in the plogs. k:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I think it is looking marvelous. The two squads at the top of the thread look great, also. Your highlighting and shadows look crisp and accurate with just enough fade to make it realistic. I can't wait to see this termie finished!


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey everyone! Finished my Deathwing Sergeant and I'm very happy w/ the way it turned out. The Forge World shoulder pads are so detailed and adds great character to the miniature, making it stand out so much better than the vanilla Termis. I think w/ these guys, I will paint them one at a time rather than batch as I find I'm way more attentive to details when painting them one at a time. And I guess w/ the 1st Company, why the f$ck not? C&C welcomed as always guys.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

That is one sexy looking termy man!!!! Very nicely done.


----------



## DocB (Sep 24, 2011)

excellent work man


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello everyone! Finished my second Deathwing Terminator, this one is armed w/ Chainfist and Assault Cannon. I have to say that painting bone isn't as bad as I thought and thoroughly an enjoyable tone to work with. Hope you all like this!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Exceptional work louisshli!!!! Very smooth!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Those terminators are looking great!! 



louisshli said:


> Anyone knows if hitting minis with a bit of purity seal will get the decal to stick better? Also any tips on getting that shiny bit from the decal rim to go away? I know I can just repaint the rim but find that over time the paint will crack.


The technique I use is:
1. Coat the area you want the decal with gloss varnish ('Ard Coat) a couple of times so it's smooth and the decal sticks better.
2. Soak the decal in warm water for 30 second or so.
3. Place the decal, dab away the excess water and immediately go over it with another coat of gloss varnish.
4. When the decal is dry, coat it with gloss varnish again a couple of times. 
5. Go over the area with Purity Seal to take away the shine. 

Take a look at my wolves if you want to see the results, but it looks great, you can't see the edges of the transfer and it looks almost like free-hand (and the closest I'll ever get as I'm rubbish at free-hand...)

Hope that helps

Rev


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey guys, gotta run some errands w/ the wife but wanted to post my first Deathwing 'tactical' squad. Let me know what you guys think!! Later......


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Those terminators look awesome. However, I'd definitely go with some nice resin bases for them to complement their FW shoulderpads. The only suggestion I have is for the modeling. The poses are not as dramatic as they could be. Try twisting the torsos and turning the heads a bit to give them "action shot" looks, for the next squad that is. All I can say about the paint is that it looks really nice. +rep!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic looking squad mate! I love the bone color you have achieved.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

jaysen said:


> The only suggestion I have is for the modeling. The poses are not as dramatic as they could be. Try twisting the torsos and turning the heads a bit to give them "action shot" looks, for the next squad that is. All I can say about the paint is that it looks really nice. +rep!


jaysen, 

Thanks for the rep and appreciate your feedback re: pose. I did think about twisting torsos and moving their heads but maybe it's a personal thing but I always envision Terminators to be slow, lumbering and just move across the battlefield w/ a consistent stride (not fearing gunfire and religiously believing that their tactical dreadnought armor will protect their steady advance). However my next Deathwing squad will be an assault squad so may play around to see if I can get some 'action poses' in.... Now I'm debating rather to whip up another Termie squad or work on my Sammael. Guess y'all find out when I post something next


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey everyone! I decided to take my terminator chaplain from my Blood Angels army and, using the Dark Angels storm-bolter from the upgrade sprue along with a FW Deathwing pad, make him my Interrogator-Chaplain. Also, I repainted the left shoulder-pad dark green to make him more 'Dark Angel' like. Hope you like this!

I was debating between painting up another Deathwing unit or Sammael. I've opted for another Deathwing squad (hopefully this will be a quicker unit given I'm more used to the whole bone scheme). I need to get a move on w/ the painting given there is a GT at my local store in mid-November. It'll be a 1,750pt tourney. I still got loads to paint up, but my buddy will be bringing some old Ravenwing bikers, speeders and attack-bikes back. Hopefully even if I don't get my tanks done I can still field a dual-wing army. Whatever, may not be that competitive but surely a cool army to bring to a tourney, given it'll be 20 termies (10 old metal termies that I have painted black), 2 full bike squadron and 3 land-speeders w/ heavy bolters & assault cannons.... 

Anyway, happy painting and gaming everyone!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Love the shade you got on the deathwing, and the chappie look great. Well done.

Even if they are DA scum.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi folks... started to work on my 2nd Deathwing unit. First up, Sergeant w/ TH & SS. C&C welcomed as always.


----------



## bunkertube (Sep 19, 2011)

Those deathwing make me a little moist... haha... but seriously they're really nice.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Wow, fantastic work on those terminators. I am seriously envious.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

What's the plan for basing?


----------



## creativecss (May 13, 2010)

Really nice painting skills, the bone colour is spot on


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I F'n LOVE IT! Super job on the chaplain and the Terminators thus far dude. Your making me want to get back into my Angels!

Rep inbound!


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey everyone! My old Ravenwing & Deathwing minis finally arrived to Hong Kong this evening, big thank you to my buddy who lugged them back from Toronto for me. Just wanted to say I'm very excited as I found out I have enough minis to use in my 1750pts tournament. Most of this stuff was painted over 10 years ago and looking back, I'm proud to say that my painting skill have come a long way from the past. I remember being a lazy bastard and decided to do my Deathwing in black b/c that was how they looked before they painted their armor bone-white, based on the fluff. But in reality it was b/c I was scared sh1t-less painting bone and using white undercoat.

There's a Terminator Captain in there as well, remembering when I decided to give blending a shot.

I've also stuck a few pics of an old Warboss I painted along w/ his Mega-Armored Nobz buddies for old times sake, also painted around the same time (mid-2000 if I recall correctly).

Enjoy.... can't wait to field these suckers in battle.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

jaysen said:


> What's the plan for basing?


This one's for you jaysen! I do have to say my Terminators in bone-white is day & night compared to the old ones I painted in black (even though they were the metal Deathwing Terminators)!!

The base is very basic, but I've never been a big modeler..... Maybe one day I will look into those resin base you mentioned.... hope you approve!


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

These are looking fantastic! Excellent work my man 
I'm starting to think about making my own Dark Angel army now.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey guys! Before anyone decides to give me sh1t for posting a Battle Report under Project Log, I just want all my Dark Angels related stuff posted here for better viewing and organization. These reports s/b once in a blue moon post, so hope the mods are okay with this.

So I was at my FLGS Tuesday night and had a chance to field my dual-wing army, played a 1,750pts capture & control, spearhead deployment setup.

Unfortunately I only have two pictures which my friend took (but for some reason Heresy Online's attachment function is whacked, can't upload pics... so will do so ASAP), but will do better in my next battle report.

This was what I fielded:

Belial – Storm Bolter & Sword of Silence
Sammael – Land Speeder
Deathwing Terminators Squad 1 – Assault Cannon, 1 Chain-Fist
Deathwing Terminators Squad 2 – Cyclone Missile Launcher, 3 TH/SS, 2 LCs
Ravenwing Attack Squadron 1 – 3 extra bikes, 2 plasma guns, 1 power weapon, 1 Attack Bike with Multi-Melta, 1 Land-Speeder with Heavy Bolter & Assault Cannon
Ravenwing Attack Squadron 2 – 3 extra bikes, 2 plasma guns, 1 power weapon, 1 Attack Bike with Multi-Melta, 1 Land-Speeder with Heavy Bolter & Assault Cannon
Ravenwing Support Squadron – Land Speeder with Heavy Bolter & Assault Cannon 

This was what my opponent fielded:

Cadian Special Character (can’t recall the name)
4 Scout Sentinels with Lascannons
2 Heavy Weapon teams all with Auto-Cannons
2 Leman Russ Battle Tanks with Battle Cannons, Heavy Bolter side-sponson & Heavy Flamer
2 Veteran Squads with a lot of Plasmas
The rest were all Guardsmen (over 80 if I had to guess), bunch of meltas, vox-casters, regimental standards
Oh… and two master of ordinance

It looked pretty grim from the start given my tiny army compared to his, but I WAS fielding the first two companies of the 1st Legion, so what the hey? FOR THE LION!

I deployed all my Ravenwings from the start, keeping my Deathwing in reserve (my deployment zone is in the south-east quadrant). As my opponent was deploying his whole force (north-west), he realized how unwieldy it was as Guardsmen were just all huddled behind terrains. Only his tanks, Autocannon teams and Sentinels had some decent LOS. 



I had first turn, he failed to steal the initiative, and we both began our scout moves. I raced all my bikers an extra 12”, including attack bikes, extending my reach to use my teleport homer so my assault Terminators can come in and pose as an immediate threat to his Sentinels. 

I moved all my Landspeeders 6” (including Sammael) as I wanted to get one clean volley of fire to neutralize his heavy weapon teams (I figured 6 Autocannon teams can really make a mess of my speeders). Assault Terminators came on, bikes took up position to fire their Plasma weapons at the sentinels to paste at point blank range and attack bikes zoomed off to face the two battle tanks. 

My speeders (as they were all individual units) had loads of flexibility in terms of targeting so after firing 16 Assault Cannon shots (4 twin-linked from Sammael) and 12 Heavy Bolter (3 twin-linked) rounds, five heavy teams were torn apart with one remaining (passed his leadership thanks to their proximity to the standard). Multi-meltas on the attack bikes (again, they were individual units) stunned one of the battle tanks. My assault Terminators ran 3” to spread out as they were in extremely susceptible ordinance formation. My bikers fired their plasma into his sentinals and one of the bikers killed himself from overheat while the others managed to wreck one and destroy the Lascannon on another.

Overall I had to say it was a very good turn 1 for me as I had neutralized a fair bit of his heavy fire-power.

My opponent’s turn was dissapointing as he had to reshuffle his Guardsmen around as they were too hidden back to do anything useful and at this point he realized that they should have been deployed in the front, not in the back (Guess that's one of the important rules to go by when playing horde armies)! His two master of ordinance shots went wide, his battle cannon scattered off of my bike squadron and actually hit Sammael. However I reminded him that the speeder he was riding had 14 Front & Side to his frustration and the shot failed to penetrate the force-field. He fired his lone Autocannon team at one of the speeders ripping the assault cannon off and fired one of his functional Sentinels at Sammael but again his Shield of Night saved him from harm. The other Sentinel fired at my bikers but he rolled a 1 to wound! Dohh!

He moved his Sentinels in for the assault as he figured that would buy him some time while his Guardsmen continues to figure out what the hell was going on but my krak-grenades on my bikers saved the day and blew off the leg and consolidated towards the remaining walkers.

Turn two started off with my ‘tactical’ Terminators failing to show up while I repositioned my speeders to go ‘guardsmen hunting’. My assault Terminators steadily advanced towards his Sentinels with their thunder hammers crackling w/ energy while bikers pushed forward trying to get a side shot at his tanks.

My speeders started off by mowing down guardsmen by the handful despite their entrenched positions while the speeder w/o an assault cannon killed his last autocannon team. One of my attack bikes managed to get a half-range side shot at his Leman Russ and wrecked it while the other tank had his battlecannon turned to molten slush. 

In assault, the Sentinels had no shot and were ceremoniously hacked apart with the pilot’s skull caved in and mingled w/ his robotic walker. Consolidating, they began their steady advance towards the mob of Guardsmen w/ their lasgun checked and double checked and aimed shakingly at the massive astartes striding their way. 

Not a lot of moving in my opponent’s 2nd turn as he wanted to bring down as much fire as possible to thin out my bikes and Terminators. Three squads of guardsmen managed to fire (with first rank, second rank order) around 60 shots into my terminators, and when the smoke cleared Belial had suffered 1 wound while one of my lightning claw Terminators fell. The guardsmen knew that was their last chance and are now prepared to meet their doom (as they were unable to charge). He fired his heavy bolters from his Leman Russ at my speeders and took one out of the sky while his master of ordinance managed to take out four Ravenwing bikers caught in the open.

Realizing that he has lost all his mobile units (sentinels), my opponent knew he cannot win the game as he was too far away from my objective to foot-slog his remaining guardsmen so the best he could do was ensure that I don’t have any units within 3” of his objective. But it was a hard task as half my army was fast and I could even control his objective given everything I brought were troops (including attack bikes and speeders, except for one which was taken as a FA). My two attack bikes were already contesting his objective and the pressure was really starting to build up for him. 

--------------------------------- Last Turn ---------------------------------

I moved my damaged bike squadron back to control my objective while Terminators, relatively intact bikes, attack bikes and two functional speeders (one being Sammael) pushed to within 3” of my opponent’s own. My terminators blew up his last Leman Russ and subsequently a couple of guardsmen but my terminators were unharmed. 

We were minutes away from store closing hours and we decided to call it a game and I pulled off the win. Even though he still had approximately 50+ foot-sloggers left we both agreed that he had no shot as my Terminators were now all engaged in combat w/ guardsmen and with no power-weapon it was a matter of time before I took them all out. Not to mentioned I had one bike squadron left w/ a power-weapon sergeant and at T5, he needed 6s to wound.

I thought it was a great game as it really showed how versatile the dual-wing can be. My opponent was a great sport and admitted he probably should’ve mechanized his troops in Chimeras and probably even bring in another pair of battle tanks. His force was way too cumbersome and he deployed everything too far back giving me full-control over three quadrants of the board.

I sense a rematch in the making!

I hope you enjoyed reading this as it’s only my first ever Battle Report, let me know if there’s anything I can do better next time!! And yes, I will be taking way more pics……… thanks!


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

honestly mate, great battle report  had me excited till the MoO finally nailed some bikes, then i had a moment of Awwwww. outside of all that great stuff man!

question, what did you use for your wash on your termes? it looks great, even and clean!


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Imp Blackheart said:


> honestly mate, great battle report  had me excited till the MoO finally nailed some bikes, then i had a moment of Awwwww. outside of all that great stuff man!
> 
> question, what did you use for your wash on your termes? it looks great, even and clean!


Thanks mate! It was definitely a fun game but in a sense was glad his MoO blasted some bikes b/c the poor guy was rolling crap all night and was quite unlucky with a lot of his shooting. 

For the Deathwing it's a simple basecoat of bleached bone over white undercoat. Then I washed the whole thing in Gryphonne Sepia then once dried I went back and highlighted back to bleached bone, leaving the recesses alone. Then I applied a line highlight with skull white/bleached bone (50-50 mix) and finally a very fine highlight of skull white. The key is the Gryphonne wash o ensure the recesses are nice and dark and with the highlight done carefully the contrast will be very striking. 

Hope this helps....


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi everyone, been getting a bit slow w/ the painting lately. But finally uploaded the two pics from my Battle Report two weeks ago.... it's a few posts up... check it out!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Been looking through your pics and I have to say that I really like your painting but you have some wicked mold lines left on them and to me in really detracts from the model itself.

I will echo that some nice resin bases would really add to the overall effect of the model.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi everyone.... been off the painting station for the last few months given fatherhood took priority. However, now that the little guy has fallen into his routine a bit better and the constant crying has mellowed out by a fair bit, I think I will be ready to get back to work on my Angels..... hope everyone's been doing great, had an awesome Christmas holiday and getting ready for NYE. All the best for 2012.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

louisshli, 

first your BA successor chapter, and now Dark Angels. You're work is just as brilliant as ever. Truly awe and hatred inspiring at the same time [ i kid, i kid ].

Cheers and glad to see you back.

FFX


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

Bloody fantastic Deathwing!!!

I'm a long time DA player with white primered DW as I have had poor results getting them to look decent. I've stripped my "concept" squad more than once. I'll give your schema a shot ... +rep for the DW.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

great work here +rep


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I love the DA tbh with the bikes and the amazing dreadnoughts and land speeders you can take the DA army is very competitive!

your venerable dreads are SO cheap


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Good day fellow heretics!

Hope you are all having a good weekend. So as promised, I've got my act together and have started working on my Deathwing Assault squad after having them lie around collecting dust for the past two and a half months. These are just WIP of two TH/SS Terminators, along w/ a CML that they will be holding. I've completed the Sergeant back in October, but having a think about the silver on the hammer/shield. Don't like the contrast and in my opinion ruins the overall scheme somewhat. Any comments or opinions if I change it to gold?

Thanks....


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

mate that is great work. 

i think teh silver thunder hammer looks fine, it matches the shield and adds a bit of contrast to tehe warm golds and bone of the rest of teh model. 

Rev


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with Rev, I think that the silver works just fine. It is nicely contrasting without being obnoxiously so. Nice work as usual mate.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

They look great! Rep 2 you.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Those are some nice Terminators, I especially like the Chaplain. Nice clean, crisp colours. Keep it up, and don't forget a whole army pic somewhere once you're done.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I really like them too, I really like the bone effect you've got going there


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Beautiful work as usual mate, your making me want to crank out some of my Dark Angels...I need to resist the temptation. I think they look good as is, I wouldnt change it to gold because then it wouldnt really be noticed with all the bone color, maybe a light blue? And if you do change it, snag up that little mold line on the front top of the thunder hammer. Looking forward to seeing him finished buddy.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

DoE,

Good eye on the mold line mate.... I'll definitely try to trim off that nasty little bit of imperfection... sometimes when you're cleaning and prep-ing, you think you've gotten all of the flash & lines... but after spraying and then hitting it w/ that first coat of paint, you're like "damn... I missed this little sucker". I always hate trimming after the primer has been sprayed on b/c I fear it won't be smooth.... 

Hope y'all been well!!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I feel ya brotha, I feel ya. It's happened to me a ton of times with my Krieg models and it still happens even when I swear up and down that I got them all!


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Howdy everyone! Finished two Terminators and thought I'd post it on my plog. Hope you approve, and C&C welcomed as always.... cheers! Will be working on my remaining two Termies (both armed w/ Lightning Claws).


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

they look fantastic! your painting is very crisp and the bone looks amazing! My only complaint is the basing on your earlier models. I think the sand bases blend in too much with the models, I think a darker basing would make your dw termies really pop!


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Good day all! Just some WIP pics of my remaining two Deathwing Terminators with Lightning Claws. Only parts that need to be painted are the shoulder pads, along w/ some details on the armor and the highlights. Should be done later this week and hopefully if time permits, the squad will be based and ready to do battle for the Lion!! C&C welcomed!


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Alrighty.... Deathwing Terminator Assault Squad - Done! Just need to base them and they are ready to rock. There's probably a small mistake here and there, plus some extreme highlights around the edges needed but that can wait while basing.

I've included a group shot of all 10 Terminators.... 

Hope you like 'em, it's been a blast getting these guys ready for battle but I'm also looking forward to whipping up a few Ravenwing bikers. May even get my Sammael done as well.

However, that's for another post.... take care everyone! And hope you all have a great day painting and gaming!!


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Those are some great looking D-wing terminators! The bone colored armor is really well done. Do you have a step-by-step for how you do that?


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Looking good. Those terminators really fit the bill. 

Cheers!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wonderful work mate!!! The bone color on the armor is so smooth. Keep up the good work.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

KarnalBloodfist said:


> Those are some great looking D-wing terminators! The bone colored armor is really well done. Do you have a step-by-step for how you do that?


KarnalBloodfist,

First off, thanks for the rep and visiting this plog. The step by step for the DW armor is pretty straight forward really, here goes:

- Prime white
- basecoat armor in bleached bone
- liberal wash of gryphonne sepia
- highlight back to bleached bone, leaving recesses alone to
create contrast and shading
- highlight with 50:50 bleached bone/skull white
- final edge highlight pure skull white 

To make the contrast more natural when highlighting with the bleached bone water it down and paint into the recesses (not all the way in so as to cover the shade) so the paint will be thinnest as you go closer to the recesses of the armor creating a very simple blend without needing to wet blend using two colors. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Happy Sunday everyone! Sorry for the focus around my Deathwings... but I finished basing my assault termies today and decided to try some of that Forgeworld weathering powder that I bought a few months back.... honestly I think the dark earth worked quite nicely as a contrast to the bone armor.... but not so sure about the lighter ash color on black... seems like it isn't sticking very well for some reason... anyway... here are the full 2 units, based and led by an Interrogator Chaplain (also based today)....


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking great man!!! The weathering powder did add some nice contrast to the legs without detracting from the overall look of the models. Great job!


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks Midge.... I agree. Although I'm pretty happy with the bone armor prior... The weathering helped break away the cleaniness of it all.... I've been told that purity seal will help the powder stick better but I'm scared it'll fog up the mini... I guess the meaning 'handle with care' will really kick in when I game with them...


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey everyone! It's been almost four months since I last posted anything on my DA plog. Funny how when I started it back in September I called it "The 1st Legion: Dark Angels (3rd Company)" and after posting one measly combat squad I went about just posting stuff on my old Ravenwings and Deathwings. Well, I finally set aside some time to finish off with the first full Tactical squad from the 3rd company. Even made sure they all had the right company markings and even went to town painting some battle damages on them. The reason I gave them such a weathered look was mainly due to the fact that I wanted to conceal the shininess of the transfers and ended up going overboard quite a bit. I found a solution called Mr.Mark Softener which is used to soften GW water transfers so that it hugs contorted shapes like SM shoulder pads. It works wonder and really makes applying transfer a piece of cake (I'm sure you all know what I mean when it comes to decals and SM shoulder pads). I think overall it turned out okay, but I'm always opened to suggestions/critique. Maybe tone down a bit for my next squad? Let me know, C&C always welcomed!


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Howdy there everyone! Hope everyone's been busy reading up on 6th ed rules and are already having a few games to try out the new system. I haven't had the chance to play 6th ed yet but will be looking forward to that soon (hopefully in the next week or so).... In the meantime, I painted two Ravenwing Bikers that I'd thought I would post on this plog.... hope you like this, and as always, c&c welcomed.... btw, I've added one last pic of old bikes I painted back 10-12 years ago and happy to say that my painting skills have improved over the past decade.... cheers!!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I love the finish on the wings and the exhaust pipes mate, I'm looking forward to using some bikes too but I don't think they've done as much to improve them as they have every other weapon in the game 

+rep


----------

